# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week - 02/22/2018

## .Karma.

Many have attempted the grand pilgrimage of the 8 great temples of the world, for it is the true path to Enlightenment. Ouros holds the first temple, the first step on this pathbut its city is filled with danger. 40% of the groups that enterdo not leave. The beginning of your journey will be dangerous and requires quick thinking and skill, are you up to the challenge. This perilous journey must be completed by a tight knit group, for a temple cannot be opened by a single individual.Will you join the quest to Enlightenment?

Will you join the Pilgrimage?

----------

